# Vermilion border repair



## sam_son  (Nov 26, 2009)

To code  Vermilion border repair (40650 ) do we need more than 2 layers repair or is it ok to have just 2 layers of closure.

Regards


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 1, 2009)

*Ingenix Coding Companion*

Hard to tell without the actual documentation.

Per the Ingenix Coding Companion for Plastics/OMS/Dermatology:
The physician repairs a laceration or surgically created wound or defect of the lip. In 40650 the wound extends *through the full thickness of the lip*. 

I'm thinking you are probably looking at 12051-12057.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

